# Biohazard barrel complete



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my completed Biohazard barrel with all the pneumatic guts installed. The action is slower than I would like and I have 100 psi on the cylinder. I hope I can speed it up a bit.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good! If it isn't binding and you can't reduce the weight. If it is a 2 way cylinder you might try a bigger air valve, so the air can leave the cylinder faster. If that doesn't work a larger cylinder. should help. If the drum is straight, you could mount caster on a cross, so it will go up and down freely. Which you probably already know all this. So just chalk it up to me thinking out loud.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Saaaaweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great Chris. I love the barrel. The rope light deal was a genious idea


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with S.H.Y. The rope light tops off an already great piece!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That looks cool. You're kickin' a** with the props this year & making the rest of us schmoes look bad


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... looks awesome!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The G/Host of Hauntcast can't have a lame haunt now can he? 
Plus, you guys have inspired me to kick it up a notch this year.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I really like the movement. The only thing that I might add would be some green goo on the corpse so it looks like he's been "cooking" in it and is trying to escape!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW! Blows mine out of the water! Looks Awsome!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG! That is awesome. I think the speed is fine, the whole thing is just perfect!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I discovered the reason why the action was slower than I expected. The piece of ****e Harbor Freight Compressor I bought 2 years ago is leaking air. You get what you pay for.
I just scored a good deal on a 26 Gallon Husky compressor with 6 pneumatic tools included for $224. The thing is a beast.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

personally I'd leave the speed alone, I think it looks great in action as is.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent Chris, I like the action on it too. Well done!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome, I hope to get mine going...as soon as I find a frickin' 55 gallon plastic drum.


----------

